# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Mods Read This!

## angelxterminator

dont know if this is legit or not, but somebody is using anabolic reviews copyrighted material in an ebay auction to sell anabolic steroids >
figured i'd post the link so if it should not be happening somebody can stop this sh*t
Ebay auction

----------


## SV-1

Well that's fu*ked up.

----------


## angelxterminator

> Well that's fu*ked up.


my thoughts exactly bro

----------


## mass junkie

That is fuked up...not to mention the dude in the pics has gyno

----------


## system admin

WTF.... thanks for the heads up. I guess we can get a hold of Ebay and get them closed down.

BC

----------


## Swellin

Glad you caught it...but why were you looking for gear on ebay? lol

----------


## 50%Natural

haha, he mentions he doesn't sell gear, just the connection to get gear from...what a clown

----------


## angelxterminator

i use ebay a lot, i'm a powerseller, and often find fitness auctions on there pretty cheap. just got a new treadmill the other day for dirt cheap!!! then i happened to come across that clown, and i knew that those images were probably copyrighted, so i figured i'd run it by ya'll here.
haha i can see him now as he goes to look at his auction:
 :Pcguru Punch Smiley:

----------


## birsling

That is totally fu*ked up! I have seen that guy sell a lot of ****, but never on those lines. Good catch axt!

----------


## angelxterminator

> i use ebay a lot, i'm a powerseller, and often find fitness auctions on there pretty cheap. just got a new treadmill the other day for dirt cheap!!! then i happened to come across that clown, and i knew that those images were probably copyrighted, so i figured i'd run it by ya'll here.
> haha i can see him now as he goes to look at his auction:


btw i wasn't looking for gear, i was browsing through one of the fitness categories and happened to see that auction.... i can get a lot of **** on ebay for cheap but i DONT think i'd ever buy the sauce on there. THen you have documentation on your account PROVING YOU BOUGHT IT. not smart!

----------


## Opey

haha, unbelievable.

----------


## Swellin

> btw i wasn't looking for gear, i was browsing through one of the fitness categories and happened to see that auction.... i can get a lot of **** on ebay for cheap but i DONT think i'd ever buy the sauce on there. THen you have documentation on your account PROVING YOU BOUGHT IT. not smart!


I couldn't resist bro...you just set it up for me to mess with ya. Again, nice catch!

----------


## jbigdog69

Lets all bid it up to 1 million...lol...with a message not to fuk with AR...if that is possible....cuz....errrr...i dont have quite that much...lol

----------


## DF2003

**** brian.

----------

